
Why Generation Y Is Unhappy? - goddessdivine
http://brightside.me/article/why-generation-y-is-unhappy-11105/
======
adenadel
I thought the last bit of the article had some useful advice:

1\. Stay wildly ambitious. The current world is bubbling with opportunity for
an ambitious person to find flowery, fulfilling success. The specific
direction may be unclear, but it’ll work itself out—just dive in somewhere.

2\. Stop thinking that you’re special. The fact is, right now, you’re not
special. You’re another completely inexperienced young person who doesn’t have
all that much to offer yet. You can become special by working really hard for
a long time.

3\. Ignore everyone else. Other people’s grass seeming greener is no new
concept, but in today’s image crafting world, other people’s grass looks like
a glorious meadow. The truth is that everyone else is just as indecisive,
self-doubting, and frustrated as you are, and if you just do your thing,
you’ll never have any reason to envy others.

